# Best sources of fundamental analysis?



## CamKawa (29 May 2008)

I'm reading a book at the moment that says

"Avoid doing your own fundamental analysis even if you
have some highly specialized training. I’ve been trading futures
for over 30 years and frequently lecture on fundamental analysis to
graduate students at a major university, yet I wouldn’t think of
doing my own fundamental analysis. True fundamental experts,
who are much better qualified than you or I, are devoting full time
to this task, and their conclusions are readily available at no cost."

Would anyone care to recommend any good source(s) of fundamental analysis for either here or the US?


----------



## strudy (3 June 2008)

One of the best sites I have come across where you can do your own for free is www.incrediblecharts.com.  and another one for good information is www.21stcenturypl.com.
or www.asx.com.au   I hope that is of some help.


----------



## happyjack (10 August 2008)

CamKawa said:


> I'm reading a book at the moment that says
> 
> "Avoid doing your own fundamental analysis even if you
> have some highly specialized training. I’ve been trading futures
> ...




fundamentals can be broken up into basically 
Notices
News
Numbers


----------



## Boggo (10 August 2008)

I subscribe to StockDoctor. There is nothing that they provide that is not freely available on the net.

It would be impossible to compile and assess all of the information available yourself, you could probably track a dozen stocks if you knew how to analyse reports etc.
I also depends on whether you are prepared to put a price on having instant access to this info.

Two portions of available info on two different stocks attached as an example.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## The_Snowman (11 August 2008)

A good source, covers all time frames, plenty of extras, if you think education is expensive, try ignorance = http://www.australianstockreport.com.au/


----------



## happyjack (11 August 2008)

happyjack said:


> fundamentals can be broken up into basically
> Notices
> News
> Numbers




Sorry there was a lot more to the above post but it got chopped off I re did some of it and reposted but wound up for some reason posting if as an answer to a newbie forum thread any way here are some "Notices" and "News" links for Numbers you need to pay Etrade and Comsec both have Huntleys Stats which are very good but you have to have an account


If a link does not work try a different company, The company you are checking may be defunct.


Company info

http://www.asx.com.au/research/companies/index.htm

http://bureau.panopticsearch.com/search/search.cgi?query=qgc&collection=asx&form=simple&num_ranks=10

http://www.fido.gov.au/fido/fido.nsf/byHeadline/Checking up on a company

metals and mining 

http://www.infomine.com/investment/metalprices/

http://www.juniorminers.com/asx_a.html 

http://metalsplace.com/

http://www.miningnews.net/sectionstory.asp?sourceid=c8

Energy 

http://en.in-en.com/article/News/

http://www.oilvoice.com/Description/Abraxas_Petroleum/9654916b.aspx

Directors

http://www.plugger.com.au/boardroom_connections/

Dividends

http://www.brr.com.au/partner/asx/calendar/2008/4

Check the  companies own website


----------

